# What do you think about the "Atkins Diet" and other "Low Carb" diets?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:What do you think about the “Atkins Diet” and other “Low Carb” diets? Answer:First of all diets are always temporary, so I do not even believe in “diets” per se. Dietingputs people into a viscous cycle of yo-yoing their weight, in which they gradually get fatter every year.If your goal is to change your body [...]

*Read More...*


----------

